# Fitness



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Shake' N Shape Ladies Only studioJoin us for a memorable Iftar with your favourite shake n' shapers @ Holiday Inn City Stars this Thursday August 26th, 2010. All family members are invited (yes, including your male significant others  ).

Might be worth a visit.


----------

